# Vintage on eBay



## daneil

_Disclaimer: I am in no way associated with these bikes/frames. I just happen to have a penchant for searching eBay for vintage steel and I thought that there might be some who would like to have a list rather than have to scour eBay themselves. Dave, this might be a good post to sticky as it could easily be updated daily. But then again what do I know, you could also pull it if nobody likes the idea._

61cm 3Rensho:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7158029079&rd=1

53cm Olmo:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7159308276&rd=1

50cm Botteccia:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7159287852&rd=1

58cm Paramount (Waterford Built):
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7159278708&rd=1

Oh and a special something for TooMany:

56cm Colnago:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7159250051&rd=1


----------



## daneil

*Found More*

For the Funnybike fan in all of us:

54cm Pinarello Prologo:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7159095292&rd=1

And another Colnago for TooMany:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7158391473&rd=1


----------



## KeithNYC

*Great idea...*

thanks Daneil- Dave, lets keep this a sticky!

-Keith


----------



## Dave Hickey

355gts said:


> thanks Daneil- Dave, lets keep this a sticky!
> 
> -Keith


I agree. Great idea Daneil.......It will also be a good reference for vintage Ebay prices


----------



## daneil

Dave Hickey said:


> I agree. Great idea Daneil.......It will also be a good reference for vintage Ebay prices



Well thanks guys. It feels good to have a good idea every now and then. I'll try to keep an eye on all the goings on, not just on eBay, but all the other vintage forsale sites I cruise while working. (It's amazing how many things you can do at the same time when you work in web design at a University)


----------



## Dave Hickey

This guy runs a first class auction. Notice the pictures of how the bikes are packaged.. 

54cm Pinarello Prologo:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7159095292&rd=1

I like the bike a lot but this guy gets an A++++ on how to list something for sale on eBay


----------



## daneil

*_*

No kidding Dave,

It just doesn't get much better than this:




















Heck, most new bikes aren't packed that well!


----------



## Guest

Holy Crap!!!!

Expensive ( in relation) ................

But ..


Holy Crap!!!!!


----------



## Keiko5

*Mid 60's Cinelli SC, 52cm*

I have listed my mid-60's 52cm (ctt) Cinelli SC, with 27 pictures. 

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7158645452

Kevin


----------



## Guest

daneil said:


> No kidding Dave,
> 
> It just doesn't get much better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, most new bikes aren't packed that well!


I see a couple of Campy high flange hubs back there!!!!


----------



## daneil

toomanybikes said:


> I see a couple of Campy high flange hubs back there!!!!



Yeah there's some beautiful stuff in the background of that pic. 

BTW I had a great find yesterday, a shop that has always carried nice vintage stuff, and I had thought had closed, but in reality had just moved. But, he moved his shop because he was too busy and wanted to be able to take some time off every now and then (old school steel guy, refers to new bikes as automated pieces of sh!%), so I'm not allowed to say any more than I already have.


----------



## daneil

*5/27*

Anybody got small feet?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=420&item=6534268686&rd=1

50cm Merckx:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7159398275&rd=1

54cm Merckx: (check out this guys other auctions, he's got a bunch of stuff)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7159483338&rd=1


----------



## Guest

daneil said:


> _Disclaimer: I am in no way associated with these bikes/frames. I just happen to have a penchant for searching eBay for vintage steel and I thought that there might be some who would like to have a list rather than have to scour eBay themselves. Dave, this might be a good post to sticky as it could easily be updated daily. But then again what do I know, you could also pull it if nobody likes the idea._
> 
> 61cm 3Rensho:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7158029079&rd=1
> 
> 53cm Olmo:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7159308276&rd=1
> 
> 50cm Botteccia:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7159287852&rd=1
> 
> 58cm Paramount (Waterford Built):
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7159278708&rd=1
> 
> Oh and a special something for TooMany:
> 
> 56cm Colnago:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7159250051&rd=1


You know what seems odd about that Colnago - it is listed as 1983 frame but with 130 mm dropout spacing?

I can't remember anyone doing 130 mm in those days as we were running 6 maybe 7 speed drivetrains with thread on freewheels. Also, it looks like a carbon fork and we sure as heck weren't running carbon forks back then?!


----------



## daneil

toomanybikes said:


> You know what seems odd about that Colnago - it is listed as 1983 frame but with 130 mm dropout spacing?
> 
> I can't remember anyone doing 130 mm in those days as we were running 6 maybe 7 speed drivetrains with thread on freewheels. Also, it looks like a carbon fork and we sure as heck weren't running carbon forks back then?!



I don't know about the spacing, it's way too hard to tell 4mm from a picture. There's also a chance that the seller measured the dropouts from the outside and got the 130 that way. 

But I don't think that the fork is CF. I think that's just the lighting in the pic. If you look in this pic it looks like steel.


----------



## Guest

Here's one for Dave Hickey - full Dura Ace group

Looks like 7 speed with down tube shifters.


The frame is probably disposable, though it does look like the decal says SLX.


----------



## Fredrico

*Dig it.*



daneil said:


> I don't know about the spacing, it's way too hard to tell 4mm from a picture. There's also a chance that the seller measured the dropouts from the outside and got the 130 that way.
> 
> But I don't think that the fork is CF. I think that's just the lighting in the pic. If you look in this pic it looks like steel.


Yeah, that's a Columbus SL fork no doubt. Fully chromed, with that sloping fork crown Cinelli made famous. Whoever rode the frame last probably widened the chainstays from the 126mm at the time, to 130 that came in with 8 speed casettes in the 90s.


----------



## Lab Worker

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7159184297&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1 
Raleigh Competition,1978,Reynolds 531,c-t 57cm,NEW


http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7159865111&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
DAWES Britain Road bike Reynolds 531 62 cm


----------



## Guest

How about a Tesch - 54 cm 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7159892092&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## jd3

*Here's one that should turn some heads*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7160748304&rd=1

100th anniversay Bianchi Centenario


----------



## daneil

*6/2 Finds*

A beautiful 54cm Basso frameset:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7160763335&rd=1

And an even more beautiful Masi Gran Corsa 52cm _(ps my birthday's coming up if anyone out there is looking to buy a stranger a birthday present, this is my size)_:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7160319519&rd=1

Another beautiful 52cm bike that I would love to afford:
Miyata Team
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7160748048&rd=1


----------



## jd3

*58 cm Cinelli*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7160492690&rd=1

And a Pinarello Treviso 58 cm
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7160492690&rd=1

1940's Claud Butler
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7160300897&rd=1

Schwinn of Chicago Premis 58 cm
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7160092722&rd=1

58 cm Ciocc
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7159679755&rd=1

Sanwa ? Looks like it's about to go cheap
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7159490360&rd=1


----------



## Guest

jd3 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7160748304&rd=1
> 
> 100th anniversay Bianchi Centenario



Someday - someone will buy that Bianchi - maybe.

This is about the third or fourth listing of that bike in the last few months. I assume the same seller as always the same pictures - 

I think the price is stupid - but that's just me.


----------



## jd3

I think the price is stupid - but that's just me.[/QUOTE]

It's not just you. But, if I had won that 200+ million last week!


----------



## bwana

daneil said:


> A beautiful 54cm Basso frameset:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7160763335&rd=1
> 
> The description of the Basso says the tubing is labeled "Telaio Fabbricato Con TubiIn Acciaio Al Carbonio", which the seller thinks must mean Cro-mo. I think it probably means carbon steel.


----------



## Guest

If anyone's interested in a 57 cm Peugeot

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7162487325&rd=1


----------



## Guest

Anybody like Hetchins ??

62 cm frame

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7161661536


----------



## Guest

This one is even my size!!

Hate to think what it will finally go for, my dream bike as a kid!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7164299568&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Guest

Absolutely gorgeous

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7164391345


----------



## Guest

How about a 57 CM Schwinn Paramount??

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7165663566&rd=1


----------



## Guest

Hold on to your wallets boys and girls:


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7165392022


----------



## daneil

toomanybikes said:


> Hold on to your wallets boys and girls:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7165392022


Wow. Now that is a beautiful, beautiful bike.


----------



## Djudd

*this bike is too beautiful....*



toomanybikes said:


> Absolutely gorgeous
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7164391345


I know the fixed craze has gone too far when the seller of this bike starts the auction with ...This would make a great fixed gear" I have two fixies myself and this bike would wasted as a fixie 
peace


----------



## Guest

Anyone interested in a REAL Wilier?

Before they turned to Aluminum and Carbon?

52 cm Wilier Triestina, Team Issue

Stunning. And not my size ( also too expensive for me) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7167398332&rd=1>


----------



## Djudd

*here's a beauty*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7168047286&rd=1
so many decals


----------



## Guest

How's about a 50's vintage Aprilia frameset, 58 cm

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6545239373


----------



## Guest

Anyone for a 58cm Peugeot??
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7168704771&rd=1

Still kicking myself for not buying that Colnago that Daniel posted !!!!!!


----------



## bwana

*Hetchins*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7169797580&category=98084&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1

if the link fails, just search on hetchins, there is only one


----------



## Guest

Oh - someone in NY please buy this and give it love

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/bik/85677620.html


----------



## Guest

*Here is a beautiful old Olmo*

Looks like a 57 cm

http://cgi.ebay.ca/1960s-OLMO-SPECI...ryZ69825QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fbagatelleblack

*Wooden Rims/Hubs, 27"*

http://tinyurl.com/bex9g

In Australia.

Not mine.

Forbes


----------



## Lab Worker

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Sports/Cycling/Other/auction-32858628.htm

http://www.trademe.co.nz/structure/0005-0380-0577-/auction-32858208.htm

Very old Falcon and BSA bikes. Trademe.co.nz only accepts bidders from Aus or NZ, PM me if you're interested and I'll try and help.


----------



## wim

*Molteni Merckx*

Looks almost like it's never been ridden. I'm guessing the size 53-54cm.

http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-TEA...175057617QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fastflip

*MINT 57cm Concorde Squadra on ebay*

Hi All
My first post. Been lurking for a while. Here is my shameless plug.  
Pics dont do justice for this one.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7180821112&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## Djudd

*One of my all-time favorite riders....*



fastflip said:


> Hi All
> My first post. Been lurking for a while. Here is my shameless plug.
> Pics dont do justice for this one.
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7180821112&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


Raul Alcala rode a Concorde with PDM...I have an old WCP tape of Milan-San Remo where he takes off on the Cipressa on a solo break. He's on a beautiful Concorde (boy am I a bike geek) Great bike and welcome to the world of posting 
peace


----------



## fastflip

Djudd said:


> Raul Alcala rode a Concorde with PDM...I have an old WCP tape of Milan-San Remo where he takes off on the Cipressa on a solo break. He's on a beautiful Concorde (boy am I a bike geek) Great bike and welcome to the world of posting
> peace


Raul is one of my faves from bitd. I guess Im a bike geek too!


----------



## fastflip

re-posted my Concorde after ebay cancelled it for having 'colnago' in the discription and a Cambio Rino with Eddy Merckx decals and lots more to come!
thanks for looking  
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZfastflip19QQhtZ-1


----------



## ckilner

*This Cinelli - WOW*

Check out this 1968 Cinelli show bike:
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-1968-Cinel...185664186QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bwana

ckilner said:


> Check out this 1968 Cinelli show bike:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-1968-Cinel...185664186QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Wow, almost as nice as those bikes that sprtymama sells on ebay.


----------



## ColdRider

I know there are fans of this one around here....

Look 753 Bernard Hinault

http://cgi.ebay.com/Look-Reynolds-7...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## High Gear

*Check out this ebay hottie*

I'm pretty sure this was the first Aero production bike.



http://cgi.ebay.com/CINELLI-LASER-C...187997200QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rcnute

*Bianchi*

Nice bike. But, oh Lord, you've got to be jesting about the price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bianchi-55cm-Vi...189683573QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bwana

Yeah, for the buy it now price, it had better be spotless, which it isn't.


----------



## Durandal

I hate to try and pad my listing, but I figured somebody might be interested. Paramount tubular rims with record hubs.

LINK


----------



## asterisk

C-Record Sheriff Star track hubs - new in box.

I think I just wet myself. These would be sweet laced to a set of tubbies... (drool)

Who knows how high these will go though as they are new in box.


----------



## Durandal

Another Cinelli Laser Time Trial frame upon <A HREF="http://cgi.ebay.com/CINELLI-LASER-CRONO-TIME-TRIAL-RACING-FRAME-RARE_W0QQitemZ7191090931QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem">eBay</A>


----------



## TurboTurtle

Beautiful Colnago - TF

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7190206291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Nathan_P

Hrmm hrumm check out this Motobecane  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7193308136&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## asterisk

I have no idea what this is but it looks awesome:

 
Edelstahl_Titan_Traum_Campagnolo_Retro_Einzigartig_ Nos


----------



## Durandal

Beautiful Bridgesone XO-1 1993 orange up on ebay <A HREF="http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIDGESTONE-XO-1-55CM-1993_W0QQitemZ7195045456QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem">here</A>. Sad what he did to the bars though. But he includes most of the stuff he took of it with the buy it now Price.


----------



## Durandal

Here's a lose translation via computer.

"There are many wheels, but none like this. This wheel is in any
relationship which for Geniesser and connoisseurs. The silver
resplendent trussed frame stands out doing good against the carefully
selected and nature components held. Filigrane of high-grade steel
pipes are soldered aufwaendig with laser-cut gussets to a small
masterpiece. This beautiful high-grade steel framework comes from the
house Brainymen (larva in Germany) brainymen.com where also these
filigrane high-grade steel fork is built. I build for this frameworks
it only in RH:59 cm center stepping stocks to upper edge of oberrohre
give according to desire on it can almost all components be blocked
this in the picture have I simply and simply constructed me personally
please it so at the best in front only one chain page with 42 teeth
(Campagnolo Retro crank) as well as a Campa record switching device
with the Campa record thumb lever the impellers still the Campa Eurus
1.Serie is eightfold with the brakes pleased me the Magura HS11
because of the optics best all sections is new and has much only by
storing here and there a Kraetzchen is naturally rounded off the whole
with titanium shields (I make) titanium porch and one Brooks leather
saddle with titanium rack. Other configurations on request
nevertheless considers the framework has a delivery time of ca.6 weeks
looks also times on mine `` mich``Seite we to build e.g. also saddles
from titanium for the special Bikes see pictures Morati titanium MTB
or Tommasini MTB both complete with Rohloff"


----------



## Guest

OK - this one is at least a fun read

http://cgi.ebay.ca/MOSER-FRANCESCO-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JaeP

*Dream Bike?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-Ferrari...197319394QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest

Pagani

Very nice!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Pagani-Classic-R...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rcnute

*"Montgomery Wards"*

If you're in need of a little comic relief . . .

http://cgi.ebay.com/classic-bike_W0QQitemZ7198674692QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest

bwana said:


> Yeah, for the buy it now price, it had better be spotless, which it isn't.


Mine is an '82 and I paid $400.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

*Vintage Mercian Like New 64cm Road Bike M/derby England*

BIN @ $295!

"VERY REAR VINTAGE MERCIAN CYCLES ROAD BIKE SIZE 64CM.HAND MADE IN DERBY ENGLANDWITH REYNOLDS 531 AND CAMPY DROP OUTS FRONT AND REAR,HAND PAINTED LUG FRAME,THE FRAME IS LIKE NEW,SOMEONE MUST HAVE CAME A CROSS THIS FRAME AND PUT SOME OLD SHIMANO 600,DERLS,HEADSET,WEINMANN BRAKES,SIMPLEX SHIFTERS.THE FRAME IS JUST LIKE NEW!!!! WOW!!!"

Not mine!

- FBB


----------



## moschika

rcnute said:


> If you're in need of a little comic relief . . .
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/classic-bike_W0QQitemZ7198674692QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



hey man,

it has a disc brake. way ahead of it's time. how many road bikes you see with disk brakes today?


----------



## ddallam

*My 1983 Trek 970*

Hate to sell this, but I'm not riding it either. So here goes! I hope someone buys this and keeps me from breaking it up for the mint vintage parts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7204078350


----------



## cafe_mitad

*Bottecchia SLX with Croce D'Aune(?)*

One of the best looking bikes ever (IMHO) for sale on Ebay in the USA

Ends 9th Jan 06

Beware though - Seller doesn't seem to know what he's selling which can be problematic sometimes. Eg claims it is aluminium and 61cm and it's clearly neither.

Only selling to USA so no good for me - pity!


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7209458018&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Durandal

*1980s Tommasini Super Prestige frame 56cm.*

1980s Tommasini Super Prestige frame 56cm. for $200 Buy it Now. Its gonna go soon, so hurry up.

Only problem is the paint is not in such good condition. Not mine!!! I would never sell it.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

*How about this 56mm Concorde with a $139.99 BIN?*

It looks like a deal to me. Here's the link;


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=MERC_VIC_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT


----------



## bwana

*Wish it were bigger*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-83-Wili...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is a gorgeous Wilier


----------



## JaeP

*Bob Roll's '91 Merckx?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/1991-Eddy-Merck...219587174QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## atpjunkie

*it gets no nicer than this folks*

these guys are next door (I have no affiliation but do know them) this bike looks showroom fresh

http://cgi.ebay.com/64x60cm-DeRosa-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

they just got in a mint 53 or 54 derosa in Molteni Colors.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

atpjunkie said:


> these guys are next door (I have no affiliation but do know them) this bike looks showroom fresh
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/64x60cm-DeRosa-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> they just got in a mint 53 or 54 derosa in Molteni Colors.


Wow! It's almost big enough for me. Maybe I should buy it and build it up as a "thrasher/cyclocross" machine. Something to use when I want to catch really big air on a road bike.



- FBB


----------



## atpjunkie

*they have some bigger*

lemme know what yer lookin for. they have a sweet purple and chrome alex singer with fenders touring rig in what appears to be 64 or 65


----------



## fbagatelleblack

atpjunkie said:


> lemme know what yer lookin for. they have a sweet purple and chrome alex singer with fenders touring rig in what appears to be 64 or 65


Sounds BEEOOTEEFUL, but I was just kidding around. I need another bike like I need a hole in my head.

- FBB


----------



## jmammoth

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1,1&item=7221886276&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT

if you want some original equipment dia-compe brakes from the 80's, these are about as new as they come these days.


----------



## MunkeeHucker

Trek 520 tourer on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Trek-520-Shimano-600-lugged-reynolds-SHARP_W0QQitemZ7224152637QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lousylegs

*1979 Richard Sachs*

http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-Richard-Sa...227600572QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jd3

*I can't repeat what I said*

when I saw these
http://cgi.ebay.com/Campagnolo-36h-...230013545QQcategoryZ36138QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomacropod

Run for your lives!

I, also, can't repeat. Talk about a great investment. Shame the seller has zero feedback, they probably won't get their true value.

- Joel


----------



## e-RICHIE

i listed my 1971 vintage masi on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MASI-GRAN-CRITE...Z6619151970QQcategoryZ420QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
e-RICHIE


----------



## Guest

Not on eBay, Craigslist but I know we have some Trek fans here.

<<

Price is now $350+shipping.

Last call before it goes to ebay.

More info here: http://www.johndogfood.com/john/trek-fs.html

Replies off-list please, since I'm cross-posting. Thanks.

John

--
John Speare
Spokane, WA USA
http://www.johndogfood.com/john/bikes.html


----------



## t5rguy

*Gazelle Champion Mondial on ebay*

I've listed a fairly immaculate 1980 Gazelle Champion Mondial frame + fork on ebay. Not many people may know this marque, but Gazelle, from Holland, has a serious racing history, while the firm itself, well-known for its sturdy 'opa' and 'oma' fietsen dates back to 1892.
More important, their frames have a really nice ride!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Gazelle...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

(item number 7235748155)
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Classic Roadbike

ICS Design Frame from the 1980s. For your gilt Campy record gruppo:  

https://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7239134017










Seller communicates in English and ships internationally. Don't hesitate to inquire.

Do you want to learn more about ICS? Check out this website: https://www.classicrendezvous.com/Switzerland/ICS_main.htm

And dont't forget to have a look at David Cannady's stunning 1988 show bicycle based on an ICS frame: https://www.classicrendezvous.com/Switzerland/ICS/ICS_show_bike1.htm


----------



## Guest

check out these two

53 cm Puch

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260029436575

55 cm Dawes

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Beautifil-Dawes-...2QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## High Gear

Two nice looking frames. I didn't know Puch had made high-end stuff like that. 



toomanybikes said:


> check out these two
> 
> 53 cm Puch
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260029436575
> 
> 55 cm Dawes
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Beautifil-Dawes-...2QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest

Anyone looking for a stunning track bike??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...50033572234&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## High Gear

*This is a nice one you don't see every day.*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:112&item=190031189689&id=


----------



## Guest

I always loved Olmo's

This one looks like it Reynolds tubing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ryProximity&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## hotskillet

How bout this 50th Anniversary Olmo that went for 1900 USD?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1,1&item=160029481620&ih=006&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT


----------



## Durandal

Thought I'd post this, poorly listed Dura Ace track hubs.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SHIMANO-DURA-AC...9QQihZ020QQcategoryZ36144QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest

Boy, here is a sweetheart listed with 2 days left. Will be interesting to see what price it goes for ( and it's my size  )

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Eddy-Merckx-Cors...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## brianmcg

Here is a very nice Tommasini that I'm selling. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=004&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=140046654754&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## handsomerob

I am not a fan of the seat post or the stem, but I think I could get over it.....  

way too rich for my blood, but it is a beautiful frame.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Richard-Sachs-T...1QQihZ018QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jd3

*If only I had a spare 5 grand*

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Hetchins-M...084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320045875917


----------



## handsomerob

Here is a pretty striking bike. I happen to like De Rosas anyway though.


----------



## handsomerob

jd3 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Hetchins-M...084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320045875917


Your $5k was just entry level money for that ride..... ended up going for $7101!?!?! Someone really wanted that bike.... make that at least two someones.


----------



## JaeP

*Hetchins*

Here's a Hetchins on eBay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HETCHINS-MAGNUM...1QQihZ009QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sekaijin

brianmcg said:


> Here is a very nice Tommasini that I'm selling.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=004&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=140046654754&rd=1&rd=1


Beautiful frame, Brian. I see it went to a lucky buyer in my home zip code. We've had plenty of nice clear cycling weather (if you don't mind temps in the 30s to 50s) but I have not seen it yet. I'll keep looking.


----------



## cmg

*Raleigh 531 on eBay*

Raleigh 531 on eBay see ad http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150059959959&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005 or item 150059959959. Beautiful chrome..............


----------



## Guest

*This really very nice ...*

Sadly it is not mine, and will not be, even thoiugh it is my size!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/VINTAGE-BIANCHI-...9QQihZ006QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JaeP

*A Colnago GT?*

This one is soooo 1980's. It's my size. Too bad I don't have enough room for anymore bikes.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-Master-...7QQihZ004QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest

*Anyone looking for a size 60 Paramount??*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220059951322


----------



## refund!?

It appears many of you are regular e-bay watchers and one reply mentioned this would be a good thread to check prices on vintage stuff. So here's my question, "Would it be worthwhile for me to attempt to sell an aluminum 13-23 six speed Campy freewheel on e-bay?" I had it mounted on a set of spare sew-up wheels and it got four laps of use in a criterium back in '82, so it's in like new condition. If this is an inappropriate question please let me know.


----------



## Fogdweller

*Ooo la la...*

It must be mine!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160066866786&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## bwana

*Eisentraut sold by Eisentraut*

Albert Eisentraut is listing the following, which is too small for me:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eisentraut-Road...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JaeP

*Man, it's my size too!*

I love Paramounts! And it's my size too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-PARAMOU...6QQihZ011QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Biggie_Sized

*I have no use for her anymore...*

I'm NOT a roadie.

My 56cm Merckx Corsa Extra Team Kelme TT(I believe-TSX tubing and "5TT" engraved on underside of BB):

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190080192927

Includes FREE shipping to continental 48 states and Canada.


----------



## veloslave

*Classic De Rosa with Campy*

This beauty is mine... alas... money is so tight that there is no choice  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:11&item=120098329144


----------



## jd3

*Better have a look at this one guys*

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-35th-An...094617179QQcategoryZ56197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It will be fun to see what this goes for.


----------



## biker_boy

that colnago is amazing.


----------



## jhamlin38

that colnago is rediculous!!! is it for some sheik in saudi arabia or something? I never even considered gold as an option to bling out a bike. Holy crap!!!! that is off the hizzy!! rizzy it wizzy!!!


----------



## threesportsinone

Words can't describe how amazing that Colnago is. Anyways heres another old jewel on ebay, a Bridgestone RB-1 frame and fork. At that price id buy it but i have a few to many old lugged steel frames, if its possible to have to many.


----------



## bobj

Dave moulton Recherche http://cgi.ebay.com/Dave-Moulton-Re...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bobj

Dave Moulton fuso 59cm 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dave-Moulton-Fu...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## distinct

58cm Richard Sachs

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270125789272&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017


----------



## fiatjeepdriver

*1933 tour de france*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tour-De-France-Campagnolo-FB-Gnutti-Paris-Roubaix-1933_W0QQitemZ190122869627QQihZ009QQcategoryZ98084QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

im curious to see what this bike will go for


----------



## Vaulter

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=260138156517&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## kyler2001

Mint Merckx Team Faema (57cm) with Super Record. It's too big for me...
http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-Eddy-Merckx-57cm-Show-Bike-w-Super-Record-WOW_W0QQitemZ290152296137QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sixty Fiver

The Colnago went for $ 3650.00 and is a truly gorgeous bike while that 1933 Campy Gnutti sold for a paltry $1900.00... 

The 1933 was far more amazing and the manual rear shifter rod is about as cool as it gets.


----------



## kyler2001

Very clean Pinarello Montello (63cm st) with Super Record. Another that's too big...
http://cgi.ebay.com/VIntage-Pinarello-Montello-Treviso-Road-Bike-Campagnolo_W0QQitemZ230162978658QQihZ013QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kyler2001

Another Fuso (54cm). A wee bit small for me, but tempting...
http://cgi.ebay.com/FUSO-Lux-Road-Racing-14-speed-Bike-A-Rare-Classic_W0QQitemZ220141851614QQihZ012QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sixty Fiver

This one looks very much like my '55 PLX 10 Grande Tourisme 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1958-Peugeot-PLX10-Peugeot-bicycle-Peugeot-Bike-PX10_W0QQitemZ130143360284QQihZ003QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## forced induxion

heres a nice restored pinarello. its not ebay but you could probably ask if the seller will ship.

http://houston.craigslist.org/bik/407655446.html


----------



## paredown

*My 90s Colnago Super Frame*

is here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200148596559&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010

I had lotsa help from the Retro-classic guys to ID it when I first got it (cheers, mates), but it is too small for me....and I have other projects to complete!


----------



## fiddlr40

Nice older Masi, I'm tempted to go for it, but what I really like is his explanation for selling:

"Well this is my baby and difficult to sell. I am 52 and getting married to a wonderful woman who, for some reason, doesn't think that early American & European bicycle is appropriate decor for a living room. Hmmm. I have 9 other bikes and no garage, so something has to go."

http://cgi.ebay.com/1976-Masi-Vinta...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bobj

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dave-Moulton-Fu...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

5 hrs left on this Fuso


----------



## SEK82089

I want this Casati even though it will never fit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Casati-road-bike-complete-Campagnolo-Delta-group_W0QQitemZ330170046853QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## steelman

*Campagnolo and Shimano components, NOS*

Due to giving up road riding in its purest form because of bad health, I now start selling my collection of components:

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...rdoy&sort=3&page=1&rows=50&since=30&include=1


If you have any questions. mail me.


----------



## r_mutt

*cinelli supercorsa*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=320165247516


----------



## bluemarinoni

A Merckx in 56

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Cen...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackhat

gitane mini-pennyfarthing?


not mine, etc., here's a link to the <a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/Gitane-Old-Time-Bicycle-antique_W0QQitemZ190162381988QQihZ009QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem">ebay listing</a>.


----------



## dookie

vintage french stuff

vitus carbone & gitane tdf frames, super record, simplex, mavic, modolo, 1st gen dura-ace! down to the wire on some of it.


----------



## the bull

*team z frame sat in a garage for years....*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140169610050


----------



## Slow Eddie

*For real?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/53-cm-OLYMPIC-M...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And no, it's not mine.


----------



## biker_boy

*Merckx 7/11 Replica*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&category=98084&ssPageName=FavMerch_SO:SI:IT

Stunning


----------



## bwana

*Really interesting Legnano*

Must be a European only model, I've never seen one like it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Vintage-Leg...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

Not on ebay, but some of you might find this interesting. Is the price right? This is way too small for me, just interesting.

http://tucson.craigslist.org/bik/489253258.html


----------



## crackerbiker

Hi, I'm new here. 

Anybody know anything about a steel Vitus frame? I know they made steel tubing, but this is supposed to be 531.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Reynolds531-Vin...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I've got a chrome Mondonico fork (zona) that I'd like to find a frame for.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300177968840&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us

PX 10 frame in decent condition, really low Buy-it-now. I would get it as it's my size, but I don't want to mess with some of the weird French specs!


----------



## paredown

*Great looking 70's Cinelli for a tall guy 64cm*

Almost bid on this, but thought it looked a little big for a 61--seller has revised to a 64cm measured c-t-c.

Looks immaculate c. 1978 & the paint is fabulous:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300187940347#description


----------



## runningdud

*PX 10 Drool!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/PEUGEOT-vintage...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zanzabar

Does this count?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180212401593

Also a set of Araya wheels and Exage components.


----------



## zmudshark

A whole stash on Phoenix Craigslist:
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/bik/561535365.html


----------



## brujenn

*No disclaimer, they're mine*

I have a couple of items that I've requested help with in another thread, but I thought I'ld put the links here, too. Sorry if I offend anyone.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320223668677&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320223672703&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011


----------



## Walter

*Frankie Andreu’s ’96 Team Motorola Merckx*

This one is mine...

*Frankie Andreu’s ’96 Team Motorola Vintage Merckx Frame and Fork*

The bike is listed on Ebay (item number 280209483808) at (TinyURL link):
http://tinyurl.com/2ultk9

You can also see the bike at:
http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Walter/8/


----------



## brujenn

*De Rosa 35th Anniversary Road Bike Campagnolo C-Record*

Sweetness. This bike makes me proud to even be a cyclist.

http://cgi.ebay.com/De-Rosa-35th-An...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Walter

*Ebay outing: COLNAGO MASTER LIGHT bike for sale*

I need some room in the garage so it is time to offer this bike for sale.

This beautiful, sweet riding, classic Colnago Master Light is in superb condition with no crashes and has very few miles on it. Second owner. 56 cm c-t (55 cm c-c), original Team Mapei-like paint, Gilco (crimped) steel tubing with chrome, ornate lugs. Looks and rides like it is brand new.

The bike is equipped with a full Dura Ace group, Time carbon fork, Rolf Vector Pro wheels w/Michelin Axial Pro tires, Look carbon seatpost, Selle Italia gel seat w/carbon rails, Ciussi cages, Sigma computer, Salsa stem (84/16 degrees – I have some low back issues and the stem can be easily swapped), Colnago bar tape and Modolo bars. 

The Tiny URL link for Ebay item no. 280215578296 is: http://tinyurl.com/5as29a

Photos that enlarge (including ones in addition to those shown on the Ebay auction) may be seen at http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Walter/4/

Thanks!

Walter
Tucson AZ


----------



## brujenn

One pristine looking old Raleigh International:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Raleigh...yZ159000QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jhamlin38

I saw Andreu in Paris that day in 96. I was pulling for him.


----------



## refund!?

cool stuff!


----------



## Walter

*Vintage COLNAGO Raymond De Vlaeminck bike for sale on Ebay*

Vintage COLNAGO Raymond De Vlaeminck bike for sale 

I have wrestled long and hard with the decision to part with this bike. It is a very rare model of Colnago made in very low volume in the early to mid-1980's and is virtually showroom new (NOS frame with components that are very low time). It is a jewel and I have received some very nice compliments on it. 

However, I have seven Colnagos, including five in my size to use as riders. I will keep three in my size and am in the process of moving the rest down the road to get some space at the inn. I have refocused what I am collecting a bit and it is just time to let go of some very nice bikes so that others may enjoy them rather than seeing the bikes languish in storage in my garage. 

The Tiny URL link for the Colnago Roger De Vlaeminck (Ebay item no. 280219342513) is: http://tinyurl.com/4y2ddv 

New photos that enlarge (including additional ones not shown on the Ebay auction site) may be seen at: 
http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Walter/3/ 

I will be out of town for the balance of the week and not able to get to email easily, so if there are any questions on the bike, please call Scott Johnson at Broadway Bicycles in Tucson at (520) 296-7819. 

Thanks! 

Walter 
Tucson AZ


----------



## FatTireFred

Motorola Merckx TSX
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=130214504450


----------



## bwana

*Beautiful Bottecchia*

Too small for me, but what I've always considered the best looking bike ever:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BOTTECC...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## FatTireFred

gigantic Masi Gran Crit / Campy SR.. going soon
http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-Masi-Grand...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## killsoft

*Miyata Team on CL*

Dunno what it's worth, but it's pretty.

Team Miyata 54cm Road Racing Bike Shimano Dura Ace - $1499 (N or W of MPLS)
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/bik/668625020.html


----------



## WheelFast

*Concorde TVT Intergral 1990 - Record - Athena*

Any interest in this bike Pre-Ebay. It has not been ridden, basically hung on the shop wall....time to go !!

56 CM
Athena brakes, everything else is Record


----------



## Walter

*eBay outing: Fully Restored Vintage 70’s Colnago Super*

eBay outing: Fully Restored Vintage 70’s Colnago Super

I am selling my fully restored 70's Colnago Super. This is the last bike offered as part of my garage clearing sale….I just had too many bikes! I tried a sale before on eBay for this bike, however the buyer did not follow through.

The TinyURL link to the Ebay auction for item no. 280232295952 is: 
http://tinyurl.com/66lr53

This bike is professionally restored, fully pantographed/engraved, exceptionally well detailed, immaculate, and in as new condition. It is a real show stopper. 

The bicycle is from the Alan Bernstein collection. It was purchased from the original owner in California by Bernstein, who had it restored, and repainted by Peter Weigel in Molteni orange. It has all original components and is a 70's model 'single clover' Colnago. 51cm c-c seat tube, 53cm c-c top tube.

It is equipped with a Nuovo Record drive train, Brooks Swallow saddle, TTT bar and stem (both Colnago engraved), Colnago engraved and painted Campagnolo brake levers, Colnago engraved and painted Campagnolo seatpost, Colnago engraved and painted shift levers, Colnago engraved and painted chain ring, Colnago branded toe clips (leather covered), Binda toe straps, Mavic Oro rims, 36 H high flange hubs, Omas headset, Ofmega crankset, custom leather wrapped bars and lever covers, and Clement Colnago tires. 

For more pictures (including those shown in the Ebay listing) that enlarge still further, please go to: http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Walter/2/

Walter Nash 
Tucson, Baja AZ


----------



## dookie

*1986 Masi 3V*

yes, mine.


----------



## homboy

There's a Bill Holland bike. 59.5 cm. c-t seat tube. 57 cm. c-c top. Too big for me. But the price ... for now ... looks good.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOLLAND-BICYCLE...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MunkeeHucker

*Vintage Trek*

Here is a listing for a 1985 Trek 560, going real cheap full suntour gruppo and even comes with original owners manual and bill of sale, shame I don't ride a 56cm bike....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170229345167&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=007


----------



## imchipper

I am curious as to how to start a new thread...I have a campy groupo still in the box from 1972 museum quality  Do I start a classified? I am a ebay poer seller however the fees are goofy on higher priced items


----------



## imchipper

*Sweet 1972 in the boxes Campy Groupo*

I have many more photos...

Just wanted a few to see


----------



## phoehn9111

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-DE-ROSA-PROFESSIONAL-SLX-PISTA-TRACK-C-RECORD_W0QQitemZ260264165200QQihZ016QQcategoryZ159089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Just wow.


----------



## firstroadride

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/bik/774772438.html

On craigslist. I don't know anything about it...


----------



## brujenn

No idea if it's of interest to anyone, or even a good bike, but it looks pretty wild.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALAN-Carbonio-S...yZ159000QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kyler2001

*1990 Fondriest Columbus SLX*

This one's mine...I just had her built and with only one ride, I already have to let her go... :cryin: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...43805&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling


----------



## dookie

*1990 Paramount OS (Waterford)*

plus some Campy and NOS Cinelli...

http://tinyurl.com/3btqlt


----------



## bkranich

No affiliated with this auction, but it would be great for a relatively short Panasonic-phile...ends in a few hours.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4394&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## Dave Hickey

I've been following that auction...the quailty Japanese frames from the 80's are really climbing in price


----------



## dynamic_e

Just dropping in my auction. Here is a SWEET 54CM Velo-SOlex Etole French racer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=110289052934

It is a great relic of the 70's French racing bike boom. I can't find any info on it on the web other then a moped type bike. Check it out!


----------



## 89dk

I'm certain someone out there doesn't want attention brought to this Colnago but too bad, the lug work is too wonderful to keep it under wraps.

cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Colnago-Arabes...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

dk


----------



## gordonmac

I just advertised my 58cm Colnago SLX Conic if you're interested:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Colnago-SLX-Spiral-Conic-58cm-RARE_W0QQitemZ330273468347QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330273468347&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ckilner

*Volker Diehl's Team Wheaties Paramount*

There is a listing for a 50th Ann. Paramount on ebay - from 20 minutes of Googling, it looks like it is really pro rider Volker Diehl's 1988 Team Wheaties Paramount.

It is a Team bike with the rider name "Dr. Deutschmark" on the chainstay and a serial no. of "D E A L" - a misspelling of Diehl's name:
http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-1988-PA...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

some details of another bike built for him, but ridden by his replacement, Michael "the CHIEF" Vaarten, are here:
http://memphisbargainbicycles.com/para88.htm

Unfortunately, it's not my size...


----------



## Kuma601

*Casati Monza 54cm*

This one is purdy even if it is pink. SOmetimesd I wish I were a bit taller. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Casati-Monz...39:1|66:1|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Kuma601

*Wilier Denti 57cm*

Another nice one. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-VINTAGE-WIL...7207765QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Guest

*MX Leader*

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Eddy-Merckx-MX-L...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## CleavesF

man that paramount went for nothing. Easily could have gotten twice as much under other circumstances.


----------



## Muttley

CleavesF said:


> man that paramount went for nothing. Easily could have gotten twice as much under other circumstances.


I thought so also, maybe triple that price, but glad it didn't. It now sits proudly at my house and rides like a dream. Now being made into a single speed, NOT!!! It's being brought back to original glory with white taped bars and a vintage Rolls or Turbo seat.

Mutt


----------



## buck-50

toomanybikes said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Eddy-Merckx-MX-L...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Dayum. if it was a 58 or a 60...


----------



## djmuff

Muttley said:


> I thought so also, maybe triple that price, but glad it didn't. It now sits proudly at my house and rides like a dream. Now being made into a single speed, NOT!!! It's being brought back to original glory with white taped bars and a vintage Rolls or Turbo seat.
> 
> Mutt


Yeah, that was a steal. I was watching that too, and almost bid on it, but the size was listed as a 60cm. Is it really a 60, or is it a 58? If it's a 58 I should have bid on it.


----------



## Muttley

He listed it wrong, or at least didn't say how he measured it. C-T-C it's a 58, C-T-T it's a 60.
A 58 still works for me a 58 is a tighter racing fit for me and a 60 is a little bit more cruising or touring for me. But yeah I think I got a steal on that one,Thanks.

Mutt


----------



## alpka

Muttley-what is the rear spacing on that bike?


----------



## Muttley

I measured it with the wheel still on so it's not exact but it looks to be 130 but it could be 126.

Mutt


----------



## alpka

Thanks for checking


----------



## martinrjensen

*Google translator says......*



bwana said:


> daneil said:
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful 54cm Basso frameset:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7160763335&rd=1
> 
> The description of the Basso says the tubing is labeled "Telaio Fabbricato Con TubiIn Acciaio Al Carbonio", which the seller thinks must mean Cro-mo. I think it probably means carbon steel.
> 
> 
> 
> "Frame Made With TubiIn Al Carbon Steel"
Click to expand...


----------



## grafton

*Bugatti*

Bugatti Racing Bicycle.


----------



## 2002ony

*speaking of fleabay...*

anybody recognize this frame? 
It's steel with sun tour drops... havent seen anything like it.


----------



## WheelFast

2 hours till auction end.. 1971 Paramount

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160301325419&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT&viewitem=


----------



## Maybeck

2002ony said:


> anybody recognize this frame?
> It's steel with sun tour drops... havent seen anything like it.


Nishiki of some sort I believe.


----------



## Phaedrus75

Pristine Corsa Extra ........ http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-COR...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Any thoughts to its worth, other than 'what someone is willing to pay for a 20 year old bike' ?........


----------



## fbagatelleblack

*1977 Proteus*

OK, I know it's after the fact, but I picked this up off eBay a few weeks ago:

https://tinyurl.com/47e5u3










Perfect paint... The frame is in incredible shape.

Top tube is a bit short, but I got it for my "Make Offer" price which was quite a bit less that the "Buy It Now" price, so I will be happy to put on a long stem to make up for the short TT.

I'm pretty psyched!

Yours,

FBB


----------



## honkinunit

*Wow*

How tall are you?

I was just telling someone the other day that the first track bike I ever rode was made by a defunct builder named Proteus......


----------



## fbagatelleblack

"How tall are you?"

6'6".

- FB


----------



## CleavesF

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=150315456256

Sheldon Brown's Raleigh.


----------



## bwana

fbagatelleblack said:


> OK, I know it's after the fact, but I picked this up off eBay a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect paint... The frame is in incredible shape.
> 
> Top tube is a bit short, but I got it for my "Make Offer" price which was quite a bit less that the "Buy It Now" price, so I will be happy to put on a long stem to make up for the short TT.
> 
> I'm pretty psyched!
> 
> Yours,
> 
> FBB


So do you think it was actually built at Proteus, or by one of the many people who bought the tubes and instructions from, or perhaps even took a course from Proteus? I keep meaning to stop in their shop someday, but never have.


----------



## honkinunit

*Cool*



CleavesF said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=150315456256
> 
> Sheldon Brown's Raleigh.


That is a very cool bike. 

I saw a new Novara city bike in REi the other day that is basically a modern rendition of that concept. Of course, this one is much cooler. I've never seen a gold anodized Stronglight crank. 

The bidding is up to $800. The question is whether deceased internet star's belongings are collectible, like old movie star's stuff.


----------



## mbaha

*1985 Waterford Schwinn Paramount! All original! - $700 (Encinitas)*

not ebay
1985 Schwinn Paramount mad at the Waterford Factory in Waterford, Wisconsin. It's all original as far as I can tell. Columbus frame, Shimano Dura Ace Groupo, Cinelli Bars and Stem, Mavic MA40 rims...
It's really in great shape for how old it is. You have to see it to believe it. It could use some new bar tape and tires but other than that it's ready to roll! If you're interested in checking it out email me your name and number and I'll give you my address. $700 OBO. Serious buyers only please!
Thanks,
aaron

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/1013292286.html


----------

